# Joined the P0133 club today



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. The good thing is that it doesn't put your car into limp mode. This way you don't loose your vehicle while you wait for parts.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear. But your comprehensive report indicates that both your dealer and GM are taking this seriously. This is a sign to me that there are efforts underway to get to the root causes of these ocurrences.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear that, mine was replaced last week.


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Good to hear you have a good dealer. I had to call my salesman to go tell service to contact GM because they won't release parts without testing. This was after 4 weeks. They finally listened and I dropped the car off again yesterday. If I would not have been a PITA my guess is it would have never got fixed they would have just waited with the parts on backorder .


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

revjpeterson said:


> On my way home this afternoon, check engine light lit on my Diesel. Used Torque app to check the code and it was P0133 - the Bank 1 Sensor 1 O2 Sensor Circuit Slow Response code. Since I was just around the corner from the dealer who does my service, I pulled in to have them check it out.
> 
> At this point, I have to say how great this dealer's (Kemna Auto Center - Algona, IA) service is. I expected to make an appointment or leave it with them and check back tomorrow. Instead, they took it right back, verified the code, contacted GM, and tested/serviced according to the instructions they received. They washed the car, and I was on my way in less than an hour!!!
> 
> ...


Hello there,

Very sorry that your CEL came on in your new Cruze, but I am very happy to hear that you were taken care of so efficiently. Please let us know if you need any additional assistance in the future. We would be happy to help! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Sorry to hear. But your comprehensive report indicates that both your dealer and GM are taking this seriously. This is a sign to me that there are efforts underway to get to the root causes of these ocurrences.


Yes I agree it really does seem like GM is taking this car very seriously and working hard to understand issues and their root causes/resolutions.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Put on about 150 miles now since they checked on the sensor/code, and the coast is still clear. I had filled up with fuel and washed the car about 5 miles before the code set, so perhaps it was just a little water somewhere it didn't belong.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> Put on about 150 miles now since they checked on the sensor/code, and the coast is still clear. I had filled up with fuel and washed the car about 5 miles before the code set, so perhaps it was just a little water somewhere it didn't belong.


 You would be surprised what all can happen when you hit a nice sized puddle. I managed to get a few sensors on my gas to go off erroneously like low oil pressure till it dried out.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Well, looks like it was more than some water from the car wash. The code returned while I was taking my daughter in to school this afternoon. Since the dealer isn't far from her school, I just dropped in again. They're going to keep the car for the thorough battery of tests that GM requested and keep me up to date on their progress. So, my misbehaving Diesel is in detention and they had me back on the road with a loaner in like 15 minutes. (2006 Lucerne, but it still gets better mileage than my Jeep and doesn't smoke like a Mosquito-control truck the way the Jeep will keep doing until I get around to that valve cover that's leaking on the exhaust manifold)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> Well, looks like it was more than some water from the car wash. The code returned while I was taking my daughter in to school this afternoon. Since the dealer isn't far from her school, I just dropped in again. They're going to keep the car for the thorough battery of tests that GM requested and keep me up to date on their progress. So, my misbehaving Diesel is in detention and they had me back on the road with a loaner in like 15 minutes. (2006 Lucerne, but it still gets better mileage than my Jeep and doesn't smoke like a Mosquito-control truck the way the Jeep will keep doing until I get around to that valve cover that's leaking on the exhaust manifold)


Definitely keep us posted.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> Definitely keep us posted.


Will definitely do so! Haven't heard any updates today. He said that he wants to get the car back to me before the weekend, but with all the testing and the need to send parts back to GM, potentially, I'm thinking that a 72 hour turnaround on this repair is unlikely. Going to stop in on my way home from teaching at the college tomorrow and see how things are going. The service adviser is a fellow Cruze enthusiast (has a BGM Eco) and does plasti-dip jobs for people on the side, so he'd fit in here pretty well it seems.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Got the Diesel back yesterday afternoon. They thought the parts were going to take until after the weekend to arrive, but they came on yesterday's UPS truck. They had it installed shortly after, and called me to pick it up. They replaced the oxygen sensor that was referenced in the code, but also the EGR valve (and apparently a mounting plate for one of them based on the parts list). Guessing they must have done some pretty extensive testing based on the fact that an O2 sensor somehow led to an EGR valve. The tech communicated with GM throughout the process and concluded EGR was not closing completely and GM said replace both parts (O2 sensor and EGR). So far code has not returned, but only about 75 miles driven since the service. Will put on another 60 today then my usual 100 mile commute Monday, and hopefully this will be the end of it. 

But, I guess if anyone is fighting these sensor issues or has a dealer that isn't inspiring confidence with their handling of the situation, the EGR valve might be something to look at. As for my dealer, they gave a high priority to doing this repair quickly and correctly, and knew how to handle the parts restriction rather than confusing it for a backordered part as some others have reported, so I'm very happy with my experience with them.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

revjpeterson said:


> Got the Diesel back yesterday afternoon. They thought the parts were going to take until after the weekend to arrive, but they came on yesterday's UPS truck. They had it installed shortly after, and called me to pick it up. They replaced the oxygen sensor that was referenced in the code, but also the EGR valve (and apparently a mounting plate for one of them based on the parts list). Guessing they must have done some pretty extensive testing based on the fact that an O2 sensor somehow led to an EGR valve. The tech communicated with GM throughout the process and concluded EGR was not closing completely and GM said replace both parts (O2 sensor and EGR). So far code has not returned, but only about 75 miles driven since the service. Will put on another 60 today then my usual 100 mile commute Monday, and hopefully this will be the end of it.
> 
> But, I guess if anyone is fighting these sensor issues or has a dealer that isn't inspiring confidence with their handling of the situation, the EGR valve might be something to look at. As for my dealer, they gave a high priority to doing this repair quickly and correctly, and knew how to handle the parts restriction rather than confusing it for a backordered part as some others have reported, so I'm very happy with my experience with them.


Happy to hear that everything seems to be running well with your Cruze, you your experience with your dealership was pleasant. Please let me know if you need any assistance with anything in the future. Always happy to help! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Who's your dealership? Let's give them some positive PR here.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

obermd said:


> Who's your dealership? Let's give them some positive PR here.


Kemna Auto Center | Chevy Buick GMC Cadillac Dealer | Fort Dodge IA

Kemna Auto Center - Algona, IA

They didn't sell it to me, but they've been spectacular in terms of providing warranty/recall service for me, even though I'm the only Cruze Diesel that has ever driven onto their lot.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Glad you are back up and running.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the update. Hope it's completely fixed now!


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Interesting development in this: In the 300 or so miles since the O2/EGR repair, I have seen a fuel economy increase of 2-3mpg compared to what I was seeing under the identical type of driving and conditions that existed prior to the repair. Over the summer (beginning around 16,000 miles until the P0133 code at 22,000) I had seen a 2-3mpg decline in mileage. I had originally figured maybe it was due to differences in A/C usage, fuel quality, city/highway percentages, or maybe just not being as careful about my driving habits as I was when the car was newer to me. This rebound in my fuel economy coinciding with the repair makes me wonder if the Diesel owners who have started threads seeking explanations for a decline in fuel economy might have an early O2 or EGR issue that just hasn't gotten bad enough to set a code yet.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

could well be. The cars ECM could put the system in a closed loop. Assigning a nominal, less than optimum value to the sensor.


----------

